

Run Mac OSX on your Xbox - habs
http://www.cc.gatech.edu/~ranma1/mac_install.html

======
glymor
From 2004, which is also the last time anyone used Xbox on it's own to refer
to the Xbox 1 rather than 360.

------
nirmal
I used to hang out with the guy who made this site. I think it Slashdot'd soon
after it was created. That brought down the school servers :). This was done
for a technical communication course that all Tech engineers have to take.

------
DLWormwood
Anybody else notice the irony that the current gen of OS X runs on x86, while
the current gen of the Xbox is using a PowerPC variant? (And that, AFAIK, you
can't install the old PPC OS X on a 360?)

------
lpgauth
Inside PearPC... I thought that was dead...

------
PStamatiou
wow yeah this is old.. but grats on being from Georgia Tech too

~~~
wfarr
Indeed. Go Jackets.

------
jwilliams
version 10.2... ouch...

